# I am seeking construction work in Australia, can you help?



## Martymcgrath (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a 27 year old male going to Australia in May and am looking for work in the construction area. I have extensive experience in building, ground-work, pipe-laying, machine-driving. I would be grateful if anyone can provide me with information on the best areas in Australia where this type of work would be available. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## viva paulista (Feb 8, 2011)

These days it's better chance for any infra experience.

here are some agencies from my briefcase:
_AAAI group
Cadden Crowe
Davidson recruitment
Gel Group
Prime Recruitment
Real Time Australia
Swan Contract Personnel
Command Recruitment Group
EST Recruitment Group
Construction Resource Group
CDS Personnel
Skye recruitment
Energy Human Resources
REcruity Pty LTD
Brunel energy
TAD_

I strongly recommend to call directly these agencies, and explain yourself.
I'm sure that you can find better links.

Good luck.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There are heaps of jobs in construction however you might be required to obtain some local certificates. Green card is one of them. I have never worked at construction and I am not very familiar with all the requirements though...


----------



## Martymcgrath (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you both viva paulista and Dexter for your replies. I will look into the information you have provided. Thanks again


----------



## nomiloyian (Apr 27, 2013)

i am looking job residential care officer in australia


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

There are many construction jobs available especially if you go to towns near mining areas. They usually compete to maintain local workers. There is a General Construction Induction - White Card which is national and replaces others such as green card and blue card. I am sure your experience would be valuable. Present yourself to some companies and they usually give you a chance to prove your skills.


Regards


John


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

Yeah. Make sure you get your white card before you turn up asking for a job. It's one of those things that is required by law so no employer will give you a chance until you have it. Otherwise I agree, just approach companies in person with a good attitude, be obviously willing to work and somebody will give you a chance.

My brother got his white card from these guys TRAINING COURSE PROFESSIONALS - now offering NSW RSA Online! but he is located in Sydney so if you are going anywhere else you will need to find a local office that does the training.

In terms of where abouts in Australia would have the most work, I'm not sure! Most people look at the mining industry in Western Australia but I imagine Sydney or Melbourne would have pretty steady work as well.


----------



## Arunkumar (Dec 3, 2016)

What are these cards... is it only for the trades or includes managers as well.

I beleive it is similiar to the CSCS cards in UK


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Arunkumar said:


> What are these cards... is it only for the trades or includes managers as well.
> 
> I beleive it is similiar to the CSCS cards in UK


I believe the cards are related to occupational health & safety.

If a manager or anyone is working on site, they need the relevant cards. Only exception is if someone is just visiting for a 1 off.


----------



## Benanderton (Feb 20, 2017)

just wanted to pick your brains I'm a wall and floor tiler from the uk &#55356;&#56812;&#55356;&#56807; I am 30 and have been tiling for 8 years now but don't have any formal qualifications just the experience. I was going to get my NVQ level 2 via the fast track for experienced tilers, do you know if this would be accepted to work in Australia? 

Thanks for you time, Ben


----------

